# Argëtim & zbavitje > Lojra dhe rebuse >  Kush mendoni qe ne shqiperi kushe eshte Grupi Me I Mire ??? Dhe Lojtari me i mire ?

## InF-SpOrtS

Kohet e Fundit Ne shqiperi po luhet Loja   Cs  Dhe Kush mendoni qe eshte Grupi me i mire Edhe Lojtari me I mire   :buzeqeshje: 

Me Rrespekt SpOrTsMaN kLoD`1z

----------


## InF-SpOrtS

Per Mua Me BO I Dyshe te Fort NUCLEAR & INFERNO  si del njeri ne tiron mgjth jepini mendimet e juja  :buzeqeshje: 
Dhe Lojtari me i mire ne tr Eshte ( MoNdi ) Por Me U Bashku me BaB SmOkeR Eshte Veshtir me I rraf  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Gunnar

une kam kohe pa lujt me thene te verteten po mbaj mend kur luja tek Top Net te blloku ka qene nje SS Albanian qe krijonte diference te dukshme me te tjeret.

----------

